# Apprentice??



## LordOfMoria (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok under my name i see the erm apprentice, makes me feel real good. j/k anyway, when do i get to change it or will it change on its own?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 12, 2003)

Its Guildsman now. And once you get like, 50 posts i think, you can go to ur profile, and change your Title to whatever you want. Guildsman is a title. Mine is Witch-king of Angmar. 
so to answer your question:
When you get 50 posts i think...


----------



## LordOfMoria (Jan 12, 2003)

ah ok, coolies


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you have to wait until you reach 100. Won't be long


----------



## Viewman (Jan 13, 2003)

YEP 100 is it  But i should have 107 heh  Dont know wy and my friends dont understand to but that is how it was hehe


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 16, 2003)

I think it turns to Guildsman once you get 45-50 posts then you can change it once you get 85 posts. At Least thats the way it was for me.

~MacAddict


----------



## azeya (Jan 25, 2003)

waa!! dont tell me..i get to change the thingamajig later..very late... and hey, how do you put a pic under your name???


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok guys and gals here's the skiiny on the titles and avatars.

The title under your name, AKA Custom User Title, can be changed if you have met the following requirements.
Have been a member of The Tolkien Forum for at least seven (7) days
You have at least 25 posts posts in the _Stuff and Bother_ section do not count towards your total

The groovie little picture above your name is known as an Avatar. This option is only available to those members with 100 posts or more.

Thanks for your time
RD


----------



## azeya (Jan 31, 2003)

ooh...thanks so much rangerdave.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *The title under your name, AKA Custom User Title, can be changed if you have met the following requirements.
> Have been a member of The Tolkien Forum for at least seven (7) days
> You have at least 25 posts posts in the Stuff and Bother section do not count towards your total
> *


 It's changed since my day. There was a time when you needed 100 posts to change it to something customised. Ah, those were the days, striving towards that elusive avatar and title. It's what kept us all going through the long and arduous sessions on TTF.

Ok, a slight exaggeration, but I'm almost asleep at the keyboard. Bed, I think, now.


----------



## azeya (Feb 22, 2003)

you make me laugh craig!oh of course!those were OLD times...


----------

